# Where and how much to find someone like Eddie Hobbs to look over my finances?



## help-me (12 Apr 2007)

Im just wondering where would i go looking to find someone like Eddie Hobbs to look over my finances etc.

Me and Mrs Help-me were watching the programme the other night and she said she would love to go on the show and meet eddie, that he could do wonders for us.

What would you call a person like him? Also how much do you think it would cost to get someone to look over your finances etc?

Herself would love to meet Eddie!
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (12 Apr 2007)

*Re: Where and Hoe much to find a guy like Eddie?*

Contact _IFSRA _for a list of authorised advisors who are obliged to give advice in your best interests regardless of the number of agencies that they hold. A good multi-agency intermediary is also an option - even if they are restricted to dealing with specific product providers they can still be good for independent, professional advice.


----------



## help-me (12 Apr 2007)

*Re: Where and Hoe much to find a guy like Eddie?*

cheers for that clubman. will have a look into it


----------



## gebbel (14 Apr 2007)

help-me said:


> Im just wondering where would i go looking to find someone like Eddie Hobbs to look over my finances etc.


 
Hi,

I don`t think people need the likes of Eddie Hobbs to look over finances. Anytime I have listened to him, his advice always simply comes back to: do not spend more than you earn! People who don`t adhere to this principle are only foolish!!!


----------



## PM1234 (14 Apr 2007)

help-me said:


> Herself would love to meet Eddie!
> Thanks


 
Unsure if you're kidding  

Maybe the next time he is doing a live programme, you could look into getting audience tickets?


----------



## Bingo (25 Apr 2007)

You can put your case forward through his new magazine You & Your Money. He does financial makeovers and has a Q&A section. Worth a try!


----------



## NiallA (26 Apr 2007)

MABS might be of help for you if you have debt problems www.mabs.ie


----------



## Thrifty (27 Apr 2007)

You can go onto the Mabs website and use the budgeting sheet there to help you look at your weekly/ monthly spend. Work out what is going where. Then take each aspect of your expenses and consider costs and for some waht you can do to cut them. Look at telephone bills/insurance or anything which can be changed and consider whether you are getting the best deal or whether to switch to a set package. look at expenses that are leaking out money and give you no benefit- high interest loans/ debts - credit cards etc - aim to reduce and ensure no add on's such as over limit/late fees going on. Set a goal of what you would like to save/ put away and then look at the budget for how you can achieve this. 

Use IFSRA leaflets to get advise about savings account - better still use this site - search for prior budgeting threads - Noor 77's budget good and get some tips. Check you are paying the right tax and claiming all tax relief. A personal advisor might be useful as a one off - but you'll need to gain knowledge yourself so that you can keep on top of things and avail of the best deals. Agree with Gebble in that unless you have specific queries, for the most part you might just be told what you already know.


----------



## Joe Nonety (27 Apr 2007)

Eddie Hobbs said how he finds that once people find out how much money they're spending, that alone will get them to change their habits e.g. the guy last week spending €15,000 on drink.
A package like MS Money will do that for you.


----------



## michaelm (27 Apr 2007)

You should pick up a Family Finance book; they're quite good for the financially incontinent.


----------

